# 2011 earthquakes review - Fascinating!



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

Incredible video of all quakes last year in sound intensity as to magnitude, etc.

Fascinating!






Watch Japan about mid - March...


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow - that is totally impressive. Love how it was all plotted out and graphed as it really shows how much the world was shaking last year. Shared with friends already!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

very cool...
we had two shakers recently...one I felt pretty good. just a matter of time before the "big one"...yikes...that for the video...


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've been following this for the past few months. Quakes have been increasing dramatically in both numbers and intensity the past two years. The Pacific Ring of Fire has been especially hot. The only area not really effected much has been the North American west coast. That could mean pressure is building there.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Does anybody feel like our west coast is over due for a big one?


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Amazing, I never know how many earth quakes went on in the world. Great find basecamp.


----------



## momofsix (Mar 21, 2012)

I'm from California transplanted to Colorado. But I've been warning my family still in Cali a big one should be coming!


----------



## Hooch (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm sure cali is due..I'm not so worried about the shaking as much as I am about big surges of water wiping out our town. Japans 2011 quake and resulting tsuamni took out our commercial fishing harbor. It still isnt the same and alot of commercial boats were lost. My place is well into the "safe" zone but I guess one never knows untill that time comes...But just like the folks who live in the midwest who deal with tornatoes...west coasties deal with earthquakes and if close enough to the ocean, tsuamni's. Folks still live in the midwest and tornato alley...west coasties still live out west by fault lines n water. Choose your preferred disaster, all the more reason to prep n be ready. cheers...


----------



## zookeeper (Mar 6, 2011)

If a major quake were to occur along the San Andreas fault, there's not much chance of a tsunami, since that fault line runs along the interior of the coast. However, along the Pacific coast from N. Cali up to Canada is the Cascadia zone. That is just off the coast and a serious quake there would cause a dangerous tsunami. The last time it ruptured was in 1700(9.0).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1700_Cascadia_earthquake


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That was really neat. The earthquake that hit VA last summer was the only one I ever felt. I was in Southern VA for some training at the time and felt the building shake but it never dawned on me what it was until the fire alarm went off and the building was evacuated.

Thank you for sharing the video, Basey!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

To quote Jerry Lee Louis, "There's a whole lot of shakin goin on ! "


----------

